# If there was ever a good reason for an expedited death sentence.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/stepmom-pleads-guilty-teen-stepchildren-170920402.html


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I wonder if there is an _Extra Crispy_ section of Hell.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't help but thinking about the two teens in question. They must have had one Hell of a poor life. To be that young, and you're still trying to make sense of the world and how it functions, and then to have parents that treat you like some kind of evil vermin, just makes me want to explode. 

I say we bring back public executions. Many need to be reminded what's in store for them if they behave in such a way. Our criminal justice system has become sissified to some degree. Criminals know that and exploit it greatly.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Is the phrase, "*Let the punishment fit the crime*." a Biblical term or a Hollywood invention?

I've seen the look of desperation and fear on kids who have been maltreated,,,
What has to be going through someone's mind when they do these things to a child?

I was a full grown man before I finally accepted the fact that pure evil really does exist,,,
These people need to be executed as quickly as possible.

And no,,,
That belief doesn't make me "just like them.",,,
It makes me a man who believes that some people are too evil to be allowed to live.

There is no justification for their continued existence in this world.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

aarondhgraham said:


> Is the phrase, "*Let the punishment fit the crime*." a Biblical term or a Hollywood invention?
> 
> I've seen the look of desperation and fear on kids who have been maltreated,,,
> What has to be going through someone's mind when they do these things to a child?
> ...


Well stated!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Another Reason why people should have to get a license to have a child. If you’re nuts, you’re nuts! Shouldn’t be allowed to reproduce. if you can‘t afford to support and raise a child, you should not be allowed to have one.
Beyond that, yes, there should be a “judicial discretion” option that says the Police can take the offender out behind the jail and put one behind the ear. Unfortunately, now the state of Georgia is going to have to keep these fools alive until they eventually die.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not at all implying that I have or know of any solutions, but as a society, I feel we need to try and explore some other options and/or alternatives. 

Obviously, what we have working for us right now, isn't all that great. We can't go in the direction of ratcheting down punishment or consequences. 

That leaves me with only one conclusion! We need to get tougher, a lot tougher, and we can't fiddle fart around much debating it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

i See no problem with requiring people to demonstrate that they are of sound mind and capable of raising and providing for a child before they are allowed to have one. Why should we allow the current free for all that results in so many fatherless households and kids living on welfare at society’s expense? I never had children due to a personal choice. I feel no obligation to pay for anyone else’s. And to bring a child into a situation such as the article highlighted is absolutely horrible. It should be avoided at all cost.


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

RK3369 said:


> Another Reason why people should have to get a license to have a child. If you're nuts, you're nuts! Shouldn't be allowed to reproduce. if you can't afford to support and raise a child, you should not be allowed to have one ...


Summary of Buck v. Bell: In 1924, during the Eugenics movement, Virginia passed a law, "both the health of the individual patient and the welfare of society", requiring sterilization of mental defectives.

At some point, Dr. Albert S. Priddy said that Carrie Buck was "unfit to exercise the proper duties of motherhood." It should be noted that Carrie Buck's mother, and other close relatives, were institutionalized.

The case went to the Supreme Court in 1927.

In the majority ruling supporting involuntary sterilization, Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes famously wrote, "three generations of imbeciles are enough."


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, why aren’t we complying with the law then currently? Oh yeah, because we don’t enforce immigration laws, why should we enforce laws on being fit to properly raise a child?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

This is the world we live in. 
Picking and linkin a bad , but not an uncommon situation with everyone getting "surprised OMG". 
I can bombard this with child trafficking links, child slavery, etc .


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well this ones particularly gruesome to me because it happened about 20 miles from here. These people were sick mf’ers. They deserve the death penalty.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

aarondhgraham said:


> Is the phrase, "*Let the punishment fit the crime*." a Biblical term or a Hollywood invention?...


Truth: It's from Gilbert and Sullivan's comedic operetta, _The Mikado_, which is laid in a somewhat mythical version of Japan in the 1890s.
The specific phrase is from a song sung by the Mikado, Emperor of Japan, in which he explains the appropriate ways in which he punishes evil doers.

See the lyrics at: https://genius.com/Gilbert-and-sullivan-a-more-humane-mikado-never-did-in-japan-exist-lyrics


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Steve,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/las-vegas-mom-26-accused-194400409.html


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Even a bullet in the brain is not enough punishment. So many sick people in the world. Things are not improving.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We are witnessing the actual shredding of our societal fabric right before our very eyes. 

Each & every state needs to have capital punishment, and if deemed necessary, a max. of 12 months only would be allowed for an appeal. 

This BS of sitting on death row for decades is ridiculous.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> We are witnessing the actual shredding of our societal fabric right before our very eyes.
> 
> Each & every state needs to have capital punishment, and if deemed necessary, a max. of 12 months only would be allowed for an appeal.
> 
> This BS of sitting on death row for decades is ridiculous.


You can blame that on the attorneys. Most people favor capital punishment if the guilt is proven beyond any reasonable doubt. Unfortunately that's not always the case and people have been put to death in error before.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> We are witnessing the actual shredding of our societal fabric right before our very eyes.
> 
> Each & every state needs to have capital punishment, and if deemed necessary, a max. of 12 months only would be allowed for an appeal.
> 
> This BS of sitting on death row for decades is ridiculous.


The Major, who shot up Fort Hood quite a few years ago, is still alive and breathing. Not sure but he killed over a dozen fellow soldiers and wounded many.
The feds have resumed executions, why is he still breathing? He is still in Leavenworth KS. Why should be be still paying for his care, food etc. The shooting took place 10 years ago on 3 Nov. Makes me sick. This is an Army problem. The loved ones need closure but in society today the victims and familys dont matter only the criminals.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> We are witnessing the actual shredding of our societal fabric right before our very eyes.
> 
> Each & every state needs to have capital punishment, and if deemed necessary, a max. of 12 months only would be allowed for an appeal.
> 
> This BS of sitting on death row for decades is ridiculous.


You're politically all over the place . You can't demand or wish for rightful justice or punishment while supporting the lefts liberal agenda.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not at all implying that I have or know of any solutions, but as a society, I feel we need to try and explore some other options and/or alternatives.
> 
> Obviously, what we have working for us right now, isn't all that great. We can't go in the direction of ratcheting down punishment or consequences.
> 
> That leaves me with only one conclusion! We need to get tougher, a lot tougher, and we can't fiddle fart around much debating it.


Hmmm


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

How Satan gets deep into a human’s inner being. I can’t comprehend it.
I mean EVIL totally compromising the ethics of a person’s reasoning. 

I am glad I was never in Law ENFORCEMENT. Could not cope with some awfull stuff like in the OP article.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratpacker said:


> How Satan gets deep into a human's inner being. I can't comprehend it.
> I mean EVIL totally compromising the ethics of a person's reasoning.
> 
> I am glad I was never in Law ENFORCEMENT. Could not cope with some awfull stuff like in the OP article.


I agree , there was a day when the uniform was respected. 
The job was respected, 
Thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You're politically all over the place . You can't demand or wish for rightful justice or punishment while supporting the lefts liberal agenda.


Yes I can!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes I can!


Nobody sees anybody truly but all through the flaws of their own egos. That is the way we all see ...each other in life. Vanity, fear, desire, competition-- all such distortions within our own egos-- condition our vision of those in relation to us. Add to those distortions to our own egos the corresponding distortions in the egos of others, and you see how cloudy the glass must become through which we look at each other


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The death penalty should not be a political issue. It is an ethical / moral one. Some crimes are so very horrendous, that the perpetrator serves no purpose to society by remaining alive. 

Dying is a part of life! We're all gonna do it sooner or later. 

Rather than cost society money to keep a low-lie alive for untold years, that individual should be put to death in a timely manner. Some crimes are black & white. That is to say, there's an abundance of proof of guilt. 

And, what's all this crap about making sure the death sentence is carried out as painlessly as possible? To Hell with the death meds!! I say one .308 round right between the eyes. Fast, extremely effective, no suffering, and about as cheap as you can get. 

The human species likes to believe that we're above all that. We're not! We are the most fault prone species of any animal alive.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> The death penalty should not be a political issue. It is an ethical / moral one. Some crimes are so very horrendous, that the perpetrator serves no purpose to society by remaining alive.
> 
> Dying is a part of life! We're all gonna do it sooner or later.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, it shouldn't be a political agenda. 
Liberal judges, liberal politicians, I don't want to keep going, the politics is deeply embedded. 
I wish it was like you said. With Biden it'll only get worse. Hope I'm wrong, 
Have you been to Europe, Especially France or England. 
It's a whole new world , and we are next.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I totally agree, it shouldn't be a political agenda.
> Liberal judges, liberal politicians, I don't want to keep going, the politics is deeply embedded.
> I wish it was like you said. With Biden it'll only get worse. Hope I'm wrong,
> Have you been to Europe, Especially France or England.
> It's a whole new world , and we are next.


I spent over two years living in Europe when I was in the military, but that was back in the mid 70's. I loved experiencing that.

Been to France, England, Belgium, Germany, Luxembourg, Turkey, and stationed in Italy.

I'm sure that things have changed since then.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Remember:
• Felons have rights.
• Felons should be reformed, not punished.
• Felons should have the right to vote.
• Felons who have completed the minimum sentence should be accepted back into society.

...And if you agree with all of that, then you are certifiably insane. And the insane have no rights.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I spent over two years living in Europe when I was in the military, but that was back in the mid 70's. I loved experiencing that.
> 
> Been to France, England, Belgium, Germany, Luxembourg, and stationed in Italy.
> 
> I'm sure that things have changed since then.


It's overtaking democracy in Europe, we are also seeing areas in the united states with SHARIA LAW.

This linked article is about five years old.

https://www.cspii.org/blog/sharia-law-europe/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, I do know that Europe has changed a lot over the years. Most places have. And, not for the better. 

I'm glad that I was able to experience Europe when I did. That was one of my main reasons for enlisting. That, and to get my GI Bill. Back then, Americans were still welcomed there for the most part. 

Forgot to mention, we also trained in Turkey. Man oh man, was that ever an ass-backwards country. But, it was another experience that I won't soon forget. 

No way I wanted to be stationed in the USA.


----------

